# Headphones low quality and missing certain frequencies



## Greenubuntu (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have some KNG KNG7010 RAZOR - Play It Sharp.

And from the last week, I am experiencing some really faulty things

1) Low quality: the quality as well as the sound in general has been reduced (the sound maybe not, I am not sure for that, but absolutely sure for the low quality thing).

2) Missing certain frequences: I am not sure which frequencies it's missing, but I can not hear people! Their volume is like at 0.01% compared to all other sounds, If I really really carefully hear (in a youtube video for example) I can hear people speaking, but as I said , really low. It's like it can't produce this frequency !

Is this anything I can do? Do You wonder what can happened to my mistakes? My dad will probably can fix them, but he is on vacations now, and I can not ask anywhere except this forums , 

Thanks in advance! :blush:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with a different set of headphones or speakers to verify if you actually have a headphone issue.

What are they connected to (ie: PC, walkman, iPod, etc.)?

Based on your limited information, I'd say they are connected to a PC. And the problem isn't the headphones, but the media player configuration, or most likely, the audio configuration.


----------



## Greenubuntu (Jan 10, 2012)

Nop, It's totally the headphones, and sorry for the limited information, I actually thought they were enough :S

So yeah to answer your questions:

They are connected to PC, but If I connect them to anything else (like an MP3 player and so on, or to a different computer) It has the same problem, Like it's missing the people's frequencies and few other freq.



PS: And yes, I have a lot of pairs of earphones , and they work just fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They appear to be single speaker headphones, but they have "bass boost". So I would guess there is some sort of crossover or circuitry inside to process the audio. Said circuitry would appear to be faulty. 

As they don't work anyway, open them up and take a look. There very likely won't be anything obvious as there is no voltage present. Most likely, there is a loose connection.


----------

